# Where do you guys go to bowfish?



## sleeze (Jul 10, 2008)

I am new to the sport and I live here on Blackshear but do not know anybody that bowfish here.  I would like to bowfish Lake Blackshear, Flint River, Ocmulgee, Maybe Eufala.  All are within reasonable driving distance.

Do you guys ever bowfish these GA southern lakes or Rivers?


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 10, 2008)

Any of the major lakes and rivers in Georgia are good bowfishing. Concentrate on shallows, structure and especially grass beds for carp and gar.


----------



## jaymax (Jul 10, 2008)

ClarkHill and Savannah river are my hotspots! Several hundred lbs on good night! Catfish every year around 50 lbs...but like Shawn said..any major lakes and rivers...clearer water the better


----------



## tshawg (Jul 10, 2008)

Down past the train trussel on the other side of Smoke Bridge is a good place on Blackshear. Lots of Gar


----------



## jaymax (Jul 10, 2008)

Heres one of our best cats from last August and a pic of some typical carp my nephew wanted a pic with...the cat was 56 lbs. 2 oz. out of 3 ft. of water in  Clarkhill


----------



## GAX (Jul 10, 2008)

I thought catfish were only legal on the Savannah River, unless I read the Regs wrong..Which is very possible.


----------



## WarEagle1024 (Feb 13, 2009)

Weiss and Brushy Branch(still Weiss)


----------



## Michael (Feb 13, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> I thought catfish were only legal on the Savannah River, unless I read the Regs wrong..Which is very possible.



It says "the Savannah Riv. and its tributaries and impounds in the Savannah Riv. basin..."


----------



## Lilrock (Feb 13, 2009)

Weiss is a very good lake it is very shallow all over and the grass beds are full of carp and gar. It is not unusual to go in a night and take a few hundred pounds or so. Will try to post some pics later.


----------



## Big Kuntry (Feb 16, 2009)

Northwest Kentucky! Kentucky Lake, Lake Barkley, and many other creeks and small waters northwest of Clarksville, Tn. My group have been known to slay some good 55lb Grass Carp! Pics coming some!


----------



## duckwhisperer (Apr 13, 2009)

so yea i think you should go to where they live and that is in the water. where there is water there are goin to be fish that are willin to be shot. i promise you this. oh and the gators suck big ole carp nuts. work gunna suck tmr. see ya there. and the gators duck carp nuts.


----------

